# Hamilton Paramedic faces jail under the Ambulance Act



## mariomike (6 Dec 2013)

In today's news.

"A Hamilton paramedic is the first in Ontario to face up to a year in jail and a fine of up to $25,000 after being accused by the Ministry of Health of failing to provide proper care to a patient.":
http://www.thespec.com/news-story/4258208-paramedics-shaken-by-threat-to-colleague/

Court documents show the paramedic is accused of: 

• failing to assume the existence of serious, potentially life, limb and/or function-threatening conditions until assessment indicates otherwise; 

• failing to ensure manual C-spine protection, an open airway, breathing, circulation and level of consciousness during the primary survey; 

• failing to take vital signs as required and/or perform medical and trauma assessments in the secondary survey. 

The case, being prosecuted by a Ministry of Health lawyer, was adjourned Thursday in the Ontario Court of Justice until May 27. 

"The harshest penalty doctors and nurses face for failing to provide proper care is losing their licence to practice."

Interesting that no mention is made of his partner. ( He may have been on a one-paramedic response unit. )


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Dec 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Interesting that no mention is made of his partner. ( He may have been on a one-paramedic response unit. )



If we're going to speculate, maybe it was his partner that turned him in.


----------



## Privateer (6 Dec 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> "The harshest penalty doctors and nurses face for failing to provide proper care is losing their licence to practice."



Well, the _Criminal Code_ provisions on criminal negligence causing bodily harm / death (and other provisions) are available if needed.  Plus they face the possibility of civil actions for malpractice.


----------



## mariomike (6 Dec 2013)

Privateer said:
			
		

> Well, the _Criminal Code_ provisions on criminal negligence causing bodily harm / death (and other provisions) are available if needed.



The quote was from the news report.



			
				Privateer said:
			
		

> Plus they face the possibility of civil actions for malpractice.



So do we. Which is why "Medical Malpractice Liability Insurance" is written into our collective agreement.

"Toronto heart-attack victim's family sues city for $10M"
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-heart-attack-victim-s-family-sues-city-for-10m-1.1131109


----------

